# Do you crate, restrain or leave your dog loose in the car?



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 June 2017)

After an ongoing debate last night on a FB group which got quite heated at one point, I'm interested to know how many people do have some form of restraint for their dogs whilst day to day car travelling.
What do you do? (poll coming up!)


----------



## cowgirl16 (28 June 2017)

No restraint at all for mine. She's a very large dog, and old and arthritic, so wouldn't/couldn't restrain her anyway. She lays down on the back seat and sleeps the whole time - always has. Not ideal though I suppose - in the event of a collision, could prove very dangerous indeed.


----------



## JillA (28 June 2017)

I put crate because I have a split crate that allows me to remove one dog while the other stays put. It is in the back of my 4x4, the main risk is if it is rear ended by another car and by and large mine is higher than the bonnet of most other cars. I have traveled nervous dogs in the passenger foot well though if they needed reassurance, in a soft bed. Don't like them on seats, they can too easily become a distraction or a missile in a crash


----------



## MurphysMinder (28 June 2017)

The heeler is in a crate on the back seat,  the 2 GSDs are in the boot,  with a back seat guard and a tailgate guard.   I voted crate in poll as couldn't put 2 options.


----------



## Kaylum (28 June 2017)

She goes in a soft crate it is like a big travel bag with holes in it (she is a small terrier).  It goes on the back seat strapped in with the seat belt and she travels really well in it, in fact she loves going in it.


----------



## satinbaze (28 June 2017)

Please be aware that legally dogs need to be restrained whilst travelling. If stopped by the police they can be considered an unrestrained load which can incur a £300 fine AND 3 points on your licence. YES I do know someone who was fined


----------



## SpringArising (28 June 2017)

satinbaze said:



			Please be aware that legally dogs need to be restrained whilst travelling. If stopped by the police they can be considered an unrestrained load which can incur a £300 fine AND 3 points on your licence. YES I do know someone who was fined
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I didn't know that. 

Just bought a doggy seat belt as mine usually rides up front with me.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 June 2017)

Crated. Used to use a grill previously, but IMHO the crate is superior. 

Had to transport my sister's grossly spoiled pooch loose in a saloon car once, I put her in the back but she made her way forwards and wrapped herself round the pedals! I was approaching a roundabout and had to stop using the handbrake only.


----------



## pippixox (28 June 2017)

I need to get around to measuring the boot of mine and my OH cars so we can get a crate that will fit both. we have the grill between boot and back seats and she is a good traveler, but i sometimes put a buggy in the boot and don't want it to fall on her!


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 June 2017)

Crated. It's illegal to have a dog loose in the body of the car and I also know someone who was fined.
Plus if you crash/roll/smash windows, they'll either be badly hurt, fly through the air and hurt the driver or passengers, or escape onto a busy road or motorway. Not worth the risk.

I also know someone who was rear ended but used a Trans K9 cage which did its job well. A lot of cages also have escape doors.

Check if the harnesses/seat belt clips are crash tested!


----------



## Moobli (28 June 2017)

I have a TransK9 (crash tested) transit box which is secured in the back of my pickup.  I have used tailgates dog guards in other vehicles, as well as a crash tested harness, but am happiest with the TransK9.


----------



## lexiedhb (28 June 2017)

In the boot behind a guard, he is however also attached to a seatbelt via his harness as his "wait" in uber exciting situations, leaves a bit to be desired and he'd leg it out the boot before I could get a lead on him otherwise, and its dangerous.

He always used to be on the back seat with a seat belt attachment until I got a new car.


----------



## Moobli (28 June 2017)

Just doing a quick search around the net, and it seems that if a dog travels loose in a vehicle not only is the owner breaking the law but they also might have their car insurance invalidated in the event of an accident where a loose dog may be considered the cause of the accident.  

Just not worth the risk on any level.


----------



## Clodagh (28 June 2017)

I didn't know about the legal implications, but although I voted loose they are usually in the back of the pick up. (Covered). If they are in my focus hatchback they are loose in the boot but would not fit between the head rests and the roof.
Insurance will use any excuse to avoid paying out, so I am not surprised they would use 'loose' as a reason, no doubt even if it had nothing to do with the dog at all.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2017)

I drive a van-they are crated in the back-its a massive weld mesh thing with a removeable partition that takes up the whole van space.


----------



## TGM (28 June 2017)

Crash-tested harness in the car, crate in the horsebox.  (Car is small and would need a custom crate).


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 June 2017)

I used to have my two unrestrained in the rear portion of my car, kept back from the driving area by a dog-grille.

Was on the way to a friends, in a built-up area, and they were very restless, and started kicking off i.e. playing with each other and that sort of stuff.

Because of the distraction and the racket, I drove through a red traffic light  - no-one else around, no-body saw me, no harm done.

But after that I got a dog crate for them, and crated them for every journey. Much safer all round, and dogs are far happier to have their own "safe" space.

On the subject of crates: I found LINTRAN very helpful. If you go onto their website you can enter what make and model your car is, and they will then come up with crates that will be suitable. Their crates are delivered all ready made so you haven't got the hassle of assembling them, and they don't rattle!! Very important that, and something to bear in mind, as a rattling cage will not only unsettle your dog(s) but will also drive you mad into the bargain. I had urgent need of my crate to be delivered before a Bank Holiday weekend as was going away, and (bless them) they rushed it to me at the very earliest opportunity. Can highly recommend them therefore!


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 June 2017)

To add, I used to live on a very bad bend and had to help out the a few people who came a cropper. I was shocked by where certain items in the car ended up in the less high speed crashes, and in the case of rolling/smashed windows, how far items like handbags, mobile phones etc were thrown out of the vehicle. Not worth the risk with a pet.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 June 2017)

Another advantage of a crate is that it is easy to pop a cover over it to keep the sun off the dog. The 4x4 has air con in the back and tinted windows, but even so the cover helps. The cover/crate combo has also transformed my very car sick JRT into a happy traveller cf when he was in the back behind a grill.


----------



## Annette4 (28 June 2017)

Crash tested crate in the boot for mine.


----------



## blackcob (28 June 2017)

Boot guard/tailgate guard combo for the big dogs, little dog goes in an airline crate on the back seat lashed down with ratchet straps. There's also a pop up canopy, reflective sheets, battery fan etc. stowed in boxes in the footwells as we spend a lot of time in the car.


----------



## Emma_H (28 June 2017)

I saw a thread a couple of weeks ago on Facebook and that got really heated too. 
I pointed out about the fine and people were saying only if the dog causes a distraction. 
One said "mine sleeps on the back seat with no restraint" so she's wasn't worried. 
Ah well on her head be it eh?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2017)

its the little dogs you see on parcel shelves that make me shudder. oh, and those that travel with dogs on front seats-airbags can kill/seriously injure a dog apparently.


----------



## JennBags (28 June 2017)

I voted loose: Woolfie goes in the boot and I don't have a grill, however she sits or lies down quietly and has never even attempted to jump through.  I have a harness for Suzie but must admit I rarely use it now, she will sit quietly on the front seat on the very odd occasion that she's not in the boot with Woolfie, but this thread has made me think and I will start using it again.


----------



## Lanky Loll (28 June 2017)

Foldable crate in the boot of my hatchback - provides shade and dog loves travelling in it.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 June 2017)

I voted loose, I don't have back seats, the weeny boot is over the engine so it can get too hot there.
That said, I've got very slack as she used to be in a harness on the front seat, but just lies down there the whole time in transit, but MUST remember to start putting harness back on again.


----------



## budatiger (28 June 2017)

Mind is in the boot of my hatchback, with a dog guard. I have a terrible fear of being rear ended & her getting injured.  Next car will hopefully be an estate or one big enough to fit a proper crash tested crate which leaves some room at the end of the boot. But she's a greyhound, so it's going to have to be a big car.  Or maybe a van?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 June 2017)

budatiger said:



			Or maybe a van?
		
Click to expand...

get a van (you can find VAT free ones)-dont know why I didnt do it years ago-would never go back to a car!


----------



## CorvusCorax (28 June 2017)

Same lol. You could also look at a people carrier. With one or all of rear seats removed you have a good 1m clearance although best to notify insurance company as it may count as a modifications.


----------



## budatiger (28 June 2017)

I like the idea of a van. My car is basically a mobile horse, dog, human storage unit anyway. The horror if I actually have to take a human passenger in it!


----------



## PucciNPoni (28 June 2017)

Much of the time when i'm travelling the dogs it's  to go to shows, so I crate the so they have their space and all my show kit takes up most of the rest of the car.  But if I didn't crate them, they'd probably end up on my lap.


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 June 2017)

I voted crated but in truth the Heeler goes in the crate in the boot, both Dobes wear travel harnesses and sit on the back seat. 

I rarely take them all out together in the car so if its just the Heeler she is in a crate on the back seat secured by the seat belt.


----------



## Amymay (28 June 2017)

Doggy seat belt.


----------



## gunnergundog (28 June 2017)

Crated day to day, but loose in the living of the lorry, although I have now got a pull down metallic see-through blind to cover the cut through from cab to living due to new 6 month old reprobate.  Door closed obviously through to horse area.  What do other people do in their lorries?  Years ago they would have been on the bench front seat or in the footwell, depending on how many passengers I had.
dnQ


----------



## druid (28 June 2017)

Lintran split box  so I can remove one or two at a time


----------



## FinnishLapphund (28 June 2017)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			After an ongoing debate last night on a FB group which got quite heated at one point, I'm interested to know how many people do have some form of restraint for their dogs whilst day to day car travelling.
What do you do? (poll coming up!)
		
Click to expand...

I bought a car harness for my first bitch which I bought around 27 years ago, and it have never crossed my mind to use anything else for my bitches since then. 
I'm a little amazed over that they're currently the least used option in your poll. Dog car harnesses is simple to use, and they allow your dogs to easily travel just as safely in a friend's car, as in your own.


----------



## Fools Motto (28 June 2017)

They're in the boot, so I guess that is counted as loose? They're well behaved with or without grille.
Old dog would hate to be 'tethered' or crated. Young spaniel was crated so she learnt the laws of transportation, but now there is no need and no room in my car!


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 June 2017)

FinnishLapphund said:



			I bought a car harness for my first bitch which I bought around 27 years ago, and it have never crossed my mind to use anything else for my bitches since then. 
I'm a little amazed over that they're currently the least used option in your poll. Dog car harnesses is simple to use, and they allow your dogs to easily travel just as safely in a friend's car, as in your own.
		
Click to expand...

For me, with poodles in show coat, I would not use a harness as it would matt the coat up.   Any harness is a no-no for that type of coat.  But instead I use a crate which keeps them in a place where I can see them (I have a second rear-view mirror) and they snooze in the comfort of a bed.  Besides, it keeps them separated from each other, which often my dogs prefer particularly while travelling. 

I used to have a boot grille, but that worries me in the case of a rear collision - what happens to the dogs on impact?  And what happens if the door some how comes open?  A harness would be good for all those scenarios, apart from the matted coat bit.


----------



## spacefaer (29 June 2017)

I have a TransK9 crate in the back of my pickup. 4 cockers travel in there very happily - two in each section.

We used to have a little rescue cocker, who had obviously spent a lot of time travelling in her past - given half a chance, she would jump onto the front passenger seat, curl up in the middle of the seat, and fall asleep. 

Ages ago, I had another cocker dog who was "mine" - he wanted to be with me ALL the time. Travelling him in the lorry, he came in the front with me, and he slept on his vetbed in the footwell. He was on a harness though, fastened to the handrail thing you hold to get up into the lorry with, otherwise he would try and sleep behind my feet while I was driving .... He was secured at a length where he could touch my hand on the gearstick with his nose..... he was a very anxious little thing


----------



## Archangel (29 June 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for doggy seat belts?  Labrador cross size.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Moobli (29 June 2017)

Archangel said:



			Does anyone have any recommendations for doggy seat belts?  Labrador cross size.  Thank you in advance.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a (very expensive) Sleepypod harness for my GSD but he couldn't seem to get comfortable when wearing it so it has only been used a handful of times and he is now in a TransK9 crate.  I bought the Sleepypod because it is one of only a few that are properly crash tested.  Buying one that is not properly tested for the weight and size of a dog is pretty pointless imo.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 June 2017)

i have a crate on the back seat(tied to back of front seat) for my dogs as i worry that they would be vulnerable if another car crashed into the back of mine and they were in the boot area.  i also like them in a crate so if there was an accident or i was taken ill someone could open the car doors without the dogs running off on to the road...i put a towel over the top so it keeps the sun off...have used a crate for so many years i dont think i would now be comfortable having them loose.


----------



## yhanni (30 June 2017)

EBT in a crate but Rottie loose, wedged in alongside her. Didn't know about the legality side of it. I never go very far with them although that doesn't make it right. He has a harness which he wears if we are going further but I have to put the seats down.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (30 June 2017)

Archangel said:



			Does anyone have any recommendations for doggy seat belts?  Labrador cross size.  Thank you in advance.
		
Click to expand...

The ones I use are made and sold in Sweden, they're a few years old, and I should actually probably start looking for new ones. So, it seems pointless to recommend them, but as I understand it, the first 2 harnesses on this page was the 2 best harnesses in an independent test in USA 2013. 

http://www.mightymitedoggear.com/dog_travel_car_accessories.html#Dogseatbeltharness


----------



## Archangel (30 June 2017)

Thank you WorkingGSD and FinnishLaphund - the Sleepypod seems to be out of stock in my dog's size everywhere so have ordered an AllSafe.


----------



## eatmyshorts (1 July 2017)

I mainly travel mine in the van, which is crated, & with escape hatches. If in the car, they're in the boot, behind a dog guard (although they don't all fit in there so just 3 at a time).


----------



## Carlosmum (1 July 2017)

Lurcher wears a harness & sits on the back seat attached to the seat belt.  Both OH and son are guilty of not restraining theirs, Cairn tends to travel in the front passenger footwell.  Cocker is more likely to be in the tractor than the car


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 July 2017)

satinbaze said:



			Please be aware that legally dogs need to be restrained whilst travelling. If stopped by the police they can be considered an unrestrained load which can incur a £300 fine AND 3 points on your licence. YES I do know someone who was fined
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^
Has been law, I believe but happy to be corrected on that, for years and no one seems to know about it. I have 2 dogs in crates in the back of my Transit and the third one in a strong car harness (no plastic buckles but metal ones so stronger) in the front locked on to the seat belt. I have the crates in the middle of the van tied down so very secure.I cringe when I see dogs in the back of cars as the most common accident I have seen is the rear end shunt, poor dogs in the back will bear the brunt. I also cringe when I see loose dogs in the car, anywhere in the car. If they had to stop quickly the dog gets catapulted forwards, we are not allowed by law to have unrestrained humans of any size yet I see some owners of small and large dogs alike allowing them loose in the car, absolute madness on the owners part.
Oz


----------



## Janah (2 July 2017)

Having years ago nearly killed my daughter whilst putting her carry cot in the back of my escort with back seats down and done an emergency stop when only a few months old and the carry cot tipped up and tipped her out!  Luckily unhurt and traveling to the baby clinic. I am probably aware more than most of the deadly effects of not containing dogs.  i at present use seat belt attachment that prevents movement and interference with driving.  You cannot be too careful even on the shortest journey.


----------



## Sarah_K (2 July 2017)

Harness and seat belt that clips into the seat belt fastener on the back seat. Gives him some space to move around, but he can't interfere with me driving. Wouldn't travel him any other way.


----------

